# The NEW furrie theme song



## sateva9822 (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEyYlBbokZw&playnext_from=TL&videos=50lUjFqYSPI

For some reason I can't help but picture a wolf and cat fur signing this.


----------

